# Vocalise for Countertenor and Harp



## olliekkv (Jan 4, 2016)

Hi

A while ago I wrote a Vocalise for Countertenor and Harp. Any feedback would be greatly appriciated, especially from Harpists or Countertenors!

Im a Jazz Trombonist myself so this is a new venture for me!

Cheers!


__
https://soundcloud.com/ollie-pickup%2Fvocalise-for-countertenor-harp


----------

